# metro park outing



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

it was alot of fun out on the ice today.it was nice to put faces with names.thanks for the outing. 

hoffie 1


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

It would have been even better if the perch would have coperated more. They were there but were not hungry i guess. Did have fun meeting those who I have not met on two previous occasions. Glad to see you guys from Lansing and the Saginaw areas. Long trip for so little perch, maybe next time will be better.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks guys for having the outing. Yeah the fish could have cooperated a little better but that's the way fishing goes and we all know it. I thought maybe if I left at 2pm the run would start. Talked to a guy just as I was leaving the marina ice and he said Saturday at 2 for about and hour he really got into them and just as he said that he hooked a nice one. I was tempted to stay but had a long drive home. I thought if whale and hoffie stayed where they were at, they'd be swimming by now. Thanks again and maybe next time the fish will be more accomadating. I think I ended up with 12 or 13 and I hope Dennis didn't cut off his fingers trying to clean them.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

WHAT A GREAT TIME was really cool to meet everybody, Thanks for the fish doughboy i'm stiil try to figure out IFN catching that cobra radio then throwing it back was it under size there IFN


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

It was a blast meeting all of you! The day started out for me with seeing "Welcome michigan-sportsman.com" on the park enterance! We Tried the big lake and not much action except in 8 inches of water...Moved to the Boat Basin and didn't do much better. I stayed til 6:30ish with DeadBird, and GoneFishing and his son joined us for the last hour of light...I ended up with about 5 Jumbo perch and 15 or so dinks! Thank to all for the food, fun, and good laughs! I am trying to post some pics, I hope it work:









A little advertisement for the site by TreeHunter!









JoesCat and IFN "Chillin' "









The Northerners...Whale and Hoffie???









A pic of our "Shanty Town"









Ice Fishin Nut with his 23 inch Perch...(LOL )[


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

IFN and Knock-Off with two nice "Jumbo's"









Dann09's Awesome Homemade Tip-up!









The Whole Crew trying to call the Coast Guard  









DeadBird, GoneFishin and Gone Fishin Jr. Heading home!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm still waiting for a call from that school of perch on the two way radio INF gave them. Hope to hear from them soon. Are they on ch. 11? Here fishy fishy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2002)

Had a ball guys,,,,, heres a few more pics....

Group photo









Walleye Mike









Sasquatch,, er I mean Dead Bird










Treehunter2, a true fan of the site!!!!









A true Father and son fishing team- Gone Fishing and son Paul









George with his homemade fish slammer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2002)

The fish just called on my drowned radio,,,,, they said "Bite Me!!!"


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Must have been a ton of ice to hold all that weight for the group picture. Looks like you guys had a great time even if the fish didn't cooperate. We should have an ice outing here in the southwest part of the state for us over here.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Fishctchr, we had a couple of holes in front of us that were gushing with water as we stood there. Can you see the ice giving?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

At least my " Double" didn't make it on...LOL!

Also...Greg...BassmasterQrd (?????) Great to see ya again...Small world i find out he and I went to High School Together! Get in touch with me and we can do some more Fishin'!


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

great pics guys.thanks again


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Had a "Whale" of a good time ! Great to meet the fine representatives of this site out on the ice. I'm sure we'll have more of these ice adventures to meet-n-greet the remainder of the gang who could not make it out today.  

I'm sure that the group was a bit more nervous in the group photo when I crept close to them on that ice ! 

I'm still cleaning the fish we brought home ( I just clean them REAL SLOW), all six of them there "Jumbos".   

Look forward to doing it again real soon.  

Whale


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

IFN, I'm dissappointed Don's "Double" didn't make the cut.

As soon as everybody left the water was sucked back in the holes! "GO FIGURE"!!!!

The Perch never really turned on, MickFoo and I stayed till dark, Picked a few more!

It was great to meet everyone!!!

Thanks for the the use of the shanty TREEHUNTER it'll air out eventually.Next time I promise to clean the grill! And IFN will remember buns. NOT!

Again, had a blast, thanks all for the good time. I'm already looking forward to getting out again.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is a pic of what I brought home...


----------



## mickfoo (Nov 14, 2001)

I can't get the pics. up. Had a great time meeting all you guys, thanx for putting it together! Between knockoff and i, we caught about 3-4 dozen, keeping 14 of 'em between 7 and 10 inches ( only 1 was 10 inches, knockoff got it ). Sure the bite wasn't that good, but those little things are easy to appreciate after a couple minutes in some oil!! Thanx for the fish knockoff, and thanx for the good time guys!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Same here everybody - I had a GREAT TIME !!!

I look forward to fishing with all of you guys anytime, anywhere there's hard water to be had (or even that regular water stuff). I should get into that kind of fishing, to extend my fishing season. 
Still, ice fishing will always be my "cup of tea" to be sure. What a great sport - yesterday's outing demonstrates that, when a group of virtual strangers can meet from all over, share ice/food/bevs/tips/bait/good laughs and more. This is definitely a cool hobby, and all you guys make it that much better. Even when the bite is slow, it makes it fun just the same.

Winter ain't over yet, and I too say "we'll do this again" !


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

The pics aren't working for me either. All I get is a placeholder where the picture should be.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thanks to all who came it was fun. Fishin, Food, Drinks, Good People it don't get any better than that. Can't wait for the next one. I'm going back out there Tues. afternoon. I'll be on channel 7 after 2:30.
The pics did'nt come up on my screen either.
Try em again Don.


----------

